# Il Milan strappa scout Luxoro alla Juve.



## admin (25 Maggio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan, da luglio, inserirà nel proprio organigramma anche Stefano Luxoro, che dal 2010 era alla Juventus. Luxoro è considerato tra i migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo, quello di scout, ovvero scopritore di giovani talenti. Luxoro, insieme a D'Ottavio, nel nuovo Milan saranno responsabili degli osservatori.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2017)

Qui si fanno le cose sul serio, finalmente!


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Maggio 2017)

So..it begins.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan, da luglio, inserirà nel proprio organigramma anche Stefano Luxoro, che dal 2010 era alla Juventus. Luxoro è considerato tra i migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo, quello di scout, ovvero scopritore di giovani talenti. Luxoro, insieme a D'Ottavio, nel nuovo Milan saranno responsabili degli osservatori.



Onestamente questi ruoli possono essere fondamenti nel club satellite di turno o comunque nei bassi club che mirano puoi a rivendere.. non mi sembra che negli ultimi 6 anni, la Juve abbia mandato in campo talenti o presunti tale.

Prendono sempre giocatori pronti.. quello che dovrebbe fare un top club.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2017)

Mi sbilancio: vista l'estrema organizzazione, determinazione, flow di soldi e competenza dei nuovi, siamo davanti ad una possibile rivoluzione del calcio europeo.

Un milan coi soldi SPAZZA VIA juve e inter a livello di importanza, peso politico, brand, merchandising, appeal...

Questo deve farci riflettere su che IMPRESA stavano compiendo i due arteriosclerotici per essere riusciti a rovinare completamente il secondo club piu importante al mondo.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi sbilancio: vista l'estrema organizzazione, determinazione, flow di soldi e competenza dei nuovi, siamo davanti ad una possibile rivoluzione del calcio europeo.
> 
> Un milan coi soldi SPAZZA VIA juve e inter a livello di importanza, peso politico, brand, merchandising, appeal...
> 
> Questo deve farci riflettere su che IMPRESA stavano compiendo i due arteriosclerotici per essere riusciti a rovinare completamente il secondo club piu importante al mondo.



Non era un'impresa. Era tutto programmato. E' stata una distruzione scientifica, studiata a tavolino. Maledetti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non era un'impresa. Era tutto programmato. E' stata una distruzione scientifica, studiata a tavolino. Maledetti.



La malafede, caro admin, era sottintesa.

Non esiste al mondo una persona che riuscirebbe a fare un tale disastro solo con la incompetenza, fosse anche l'ultimo bidonaro degli slums di Nuova Delhi.
C'era un piano dietro, volto a dare il dominio del calcio italiano alla Juventus: chissà cosa hanno ricevuto in cambio.

Ricordate: "piano marshall rossonero per la juve" a cura del Sumaro... io non dimentico. Aveva previsto tutto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2017)

Ottimo! Avanti così!


----------



## ignaxio (26 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente questi ruoli possono essere fondamenti nel club satellite di turno o comunque nei bassi club che mirano puoi a rivendere.. non mi sembra che negli ultimi 6 anni, la Juve abbia mandato in campo talenti o presunti tale.
> 
> Prendono sempre giocatori pronti.. quello che dovrebbe fare un top club.



Pogba, Vidal, Coman.. e poi con quei soldi ci prendi Higuain, Dybala e Alex Sandro.. così si fa lo squadrone


----------



## VonVittel (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan, da luglio, inserirà nel proprio organigramma anche Stefano Luxoro, che dal 2010 era alla Juventus. Luxoro è considerato tra i migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo, quello di scout, ovvero scopritore di giovani talenti. Luxoro, insieme a D'Ottavio, nel nuovo Milan saranno responsabili degli osservatori.



Probabilmente è colui che ha gestito la rete di giovani talenti presi dalla Juventus e mandati in altre squadre a crescere. Qualcuno è esploso, qualcun altro no. Però i gobbi hanno sempre avuto in pugno questi ragazzi.

Cercheremo di imitarli forse in futuro?


----------



## ignaxio (26 Maggio 2017)

in due anni voglio pure togliergli lo scudetto a questi


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non era un'impresa. Era tutto programmato. E' stata una distruzione scientifica, studiata a tavolino. Maledetti.



Ovvio o pensate che il Milan del 2005/2006 (ecc) potesse essere ceduto senza problemi?
Impossibile, il problema è che questa cessione ci sarebbe dovuta essere già nel 2012, un anno dopo lo scudetto, al limite l'anno dopo, abbiamo perso tempo e la mentalità di un tempo è andata a farsi benedire.
Comunque chi se ne frega, ormai è andata.


----------



## Crox93 (26 Maggio 2017)

Io nom so più cosa dire
Grazie Fass1
Grazie Mirabilandia


----------



## sballotello (26 Maggio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ovvio o pensate che il Milan del 2005/2006 (ecc) potesse essere ceduto senza problemi?
> Impossibile, il problema è che questa cessione ci sarebbe dovuta essere già nel 2012, un anno dopo lo scudetto, al limite l'anno dopo, abbiamo perso tempo e la mentalità di un tempo è andata a farsi benedire.
> Comunque chi se ne frega, ormai è andata.



Infatti, inutile rimuginare troppo sul latte versato


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan, da luglio, inserirà nel proprio organigramma anche Stefano Luxoro, che dal 2010 era alla Juventus. Luxoro è considerato tra i migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo, quello di scout, ovvero scopritore di giovani talenti. Luxoro, insieme a D'Ottavio, nel nuovo Milan saranno responsabili degli osservatori.



.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2017)

Benissimo!!! Avanti cosi.


----------



## Marilson (26 Maggio 2017)

non ne sta sbagliando una Fassone. UNA.


----------



## addox (26 Maggio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi sbilancio: vista l'estrema organizzazione, determinazione, flow di soldi e competenza dei nuovi, siamo davanti ad una possibile rivoluzione del calcio europeo.
> 
> Un milan coi soldi SPAZZA VIA juve e inter a livello di importanza, peso politico, brand, merchandising, appeal...
> 
> Questo deve farci riflettere su che IMPRESA stavano compiendo i due arteriosclerotici per essere riusciti a rovinare completamente il secondo club piu importante al mondo.



.


----------



## addox (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non era un'impresa. Era tutto programmato. E' stata una distruzione scientifica, studiata a tavolino. Maledetti.



.


----------



## addox (26 Maggio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La malafede, caro admin, era sottintesa.
> 
> Non esiste al mondo una persona che riuscirebbe a fare un tale disastro solo con la incompetenza, fosse anche l'ultimo bidonaro degli slums di Nuova Delhi.
> C'era un piano dietro, volto a dare il dominio del calcio italiano alla Juventus: chissà cosa hanno ricevuto in cambio.
> ...



Sarebbe bello sapere. Ma credo che si possano anche essersi accontentati di un tozzo di pane, sempre riguardante le televisioni viste le gravi difficoltà in cui versano. Comunque i danni fatti sono enormi e c'è gente che li rimpiange.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente questi ruoli possono essere fondamenti nel club satellite di turno o comunque nei bassi club che mirano puoi a rivendere.. non mi sembra che negli ultimi 6 anni, la Juve abbia mandato in campo talenti o presunti tale.
> 
> Prendono sempre giocatori pronti.. quello che dovrebbe fare un top club.



Pogba, Rugani, Caldara, Alex Sandro, Bentacourt, Mandragora, Sturaro, Kean, Spinazzola, Lemina, Pjaca, Berardi (anche se lui ha rifiutato), lo stesso Dybala.. ai tempi quasi 30M per un giovanotto del palermo li metti se gli scout ti convincono veramente...

almeno una decina di giovani promettenti sotto controllo in Italia....

servono , servono.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente questi ruoli possono essere fondamenti nel club satellite di turno o comunque nei bassi club che mirano puoi a rivendere.. non mi sembra che negli ultimi 6 anni, la Juve abbia mandato in campo talenti o presunti tale.
> 
> Prendono sempre giocatori pronti.. quello che dovrebbe fare un top club.



in parte hai ragione, però nulla vieta di prendere i grandi giocatori e contemporaneamente giovani di belle speranze, poi se va bene vanno in prima squadra, altrimenti li valorizzi e li rivendi, non ci vedo nulla di strano, anzi, curare anche il settore giovanile ci sta alla grande in una grande squadra. Poi conta che per anni abbiamo lamentato che GalliANO "lavorara" senza aiuto di alcun scout, e ora che li stiamo cominciando a prendere sono convinto che le differenze si vedranno ben presto


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Maggio 2017)

Ma è ufficiale?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2017)

Altro passo nella giusta direzione.


----------



## Tizio (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, il Milan, da luglio, inserirà nel proprio organigramma anche Stefano Luxoro, che dal 2010 era alla Juventus. Luxoro è considerato tra i migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo, quello di scout, ovvero scopritore di giovani talenti. Luxoro, insieme a D'Ottavio, nel nuovo Milan saranno responsabili degli osservatori.



.


----------

